# Raccourci 'Wifi' ? Ca existe ?



## Voigt-kampf (11 Novembre 2008)

Hello Hello,
Je vais surement me faire lourder comme une vieille porte rouillée mais j'aimerais avoir une petite info sur l'existence ou non de ce genre d'utilitaire, à savoir la gestion des réseaux wifi un peu comme des 'favoris' ou 'raccourcis'...
En fait, j'ai deux réseaux wifi sur lesquels je me connecte le plus souvent (deux perso avec clé WPA donc non ouvert et avec SID caché) : y aurait-il un utilitaire (ou un moyen intégré à MacOsX je suis loin d'en avoir encore fait le tour...) de gérer ces deux connections 'simplement' sans avoir systématiquement à ouvrir AirPort pour 'Se connecter à un autre réseau', saisir le SID et le mot de passe qui va bien ? 
En gros un truc genre 'un clic' et hop connexion, un peu comme les profils Wifi dispo sur certains portables Win<Bllllllllliiiippp>.
Toutes mes recherches m'orientent sur une gestion des favoris hotspot, ce qui correspond pas à ce que je cherches... bref, si vous avez des idées 

Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Novembre 2008)

Ben normalement, si tu choisis, lorsque tu te connecte à un réseau, de conserver le mot de passe dans le trousseau, tu n'as qu'à aller dans l'icône AirPort dans la barre de menu et de choisir le réseau que tu veux... En 2 clics quoi... 

Je glisse des images pour être un peu plus explicite:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Voilà, je pense que c'est de ça dont tu veux parler!


----------



## Voigt-kampf (12 Novembre 2008)

Ben en fait c'est un peu comme ça que je voyais le truc aussi mais seul le réseau auquel je suis connecté apparait dans l'icone d'Airport. Est ce que cela viendrait du fait que les SSID de mes réseaux soient cachés ?
Pour me connecter sur le second réseau il faut que je fasses 'Se connecter à  un autre réseau', que je saisisse son SSID, son mode d'authentification et la clé ... ca devient vite chiant 

En fait, je cherche un truc dans le genre client odyssey sous windows : un profil dans une liste déroulante me permettant de me connecter au premier réseau, et un autre profil pour le second afin de 'switcher' rapidement entre le réseau A et le réseau B.

J'ai peine à croire que ce genre d'automatisation ne soit pas dispo sous mac lol
Tiens, en parlant d'automatisation, est ce qu'un script automattruc permettrait de faire ça ?


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour Automator je ne sais pas car je n'y connais strictement rien, en revanche pour tes réseaux, cela va demander plus de clics mais ça reste correct:

Clic 1: "Préférences Système" depuis le dock
Clic 2: "Réseau"
Clic 3: dans le menu déroulant "afficher:" sélectionner "Airport"
Clic 4: dans "Airport", sélectionner l'onglet "Airport"
Clic 5: dans le menu déroulant "Par défaut, se connecter", sélectionner "Aux réseaux favoris"
Clic 6: sélectionner le réseau désiré

Je pense que, malgré l'abondance de clic, c'est moins chiant que d'avoir à taper le SSID à chaque fois!


----------

